# A History of Violence: Deconstructing Rory MacDonald’s Fight Game



## distant1 (Feb 14, 2017)

http://severemma.com/2017/05/history-violence-deconstructing-rory-macdonalds-fight-game/

an in depth look at rory macdonalds at what makes rory macdonald ufc career, technical skills, fight iq, fight style and physical limitations..an what it means moving forward.


----------

